# Asus/Garantie/Registrierung



## kikwi (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir einen Asus Latop gekauft und nun sagt mir dieser ständig, dass ich mich innerhalb von vier Wochen online registrieren muss, um die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen zu können/zu erhalten. Nun meine Frage, ob dem wirklich so ist, und ich, sollte irgendetwas sein, keinen Anspruch auf die Garantie habe, wenn etwas kaputt geht und ich mich nicht online registriert habe? Entspricht dies überhaupt den Richtlinien bezüglich des Konsumentenschutzes? 
Liebe Grüße
Kikwi


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Warum registrierst Du Dich nicht einfach wenn ASUS das so vorgibt? Die Garantie (nicht mit Gewährleistung verwechseln) ist etwas freiwilliges und kann daher durchaus auch an solche Bedingungen geknüpft sein.


----------



## kikwi (5. Oktober 2013)

weil ich nicht möchte.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann lass es eben sein  Wie gesagt: Garantie ist freiwillig, dazu ist der Hersteller nicht verpflichtet also gelten seine Regeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2013)

Take it or leave it. In dem Fall bleibt dir die gesetzliche Gewährleistung, alles darüber hinaus würde in dem Fall entfallen


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Kikwi,
du hast auch ohne die Registrierung die volle Garantiezeit. Eine Anmeldung ist also nicht zwingend nötig.

Gruß
Doktor


----------

